# my problem with that fish



## misme (Feb 16, 2011)

*Hi everyone , i want to breeding Gambusia ( mosquito fish ) , i put the small fishes in the aquarium , the aquarium is equipped with heaters and thermometers and its size is about 140*60*60 .
It's been a month now but no babies in the aquarium ! what is the problem ?
please i need your help
*


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

You might want to pick up the latest monthly magazine Tropical Fish International (not Tropical Fish Hobbyist). They have an article about mosquito fish in it. I believe their gestation is closer to 2 months than one, as most other "normal/more common" livebearers are.
Good luck to you, those are amazing little fish!


----------

